

Ask HN: What Software Development Methodology do you use in pet projects? - rfer

Dear HN,&#60;p&#62;How do you manage you pet projects?
Do you use some methodology even though you're working on your own?
======
abalashov
Pet projects are the one refuge I have from "methodologies," my one little
corner of the world where I don't have to proactively leverage my synergies
and deliver turn-key, best-of-breed cross-platform whiteboard convergence and
scalable, clicks-and-mortar enterprise-strength XML deliverables for B2B/B2C
WSDL BPEL SOAP that get someone their five-9s ROI.

No methodologies.

------
paulgb
I use TDD, but rather than all-out unit tests I just write doctests. Here's an
example of a project created that way:
[http://github.com/paulgb/tilelife/blob/7e797ac287a91d48276a2...](http://github.com/paulgb/tilelife/blob/7e797ac287a91d48276a2a8d63811194f8fbac95/tilelife.py)

------
Tangurena
I use CABTAB (code a bit, test a bit). I've tried TDD to learn it, but I find
I end up bogged down in tests and end up losing all interest in the project I
was originally working on.

------
bdmac97
I try to be agile even when working alone. It certainly makes pairing
interesting! I use PivotalTracker to manage things.

~~~
megamark16
I also try to be somewhat agile maintaining a backlog, tracking bugs and
setting goals for my sprints, although my daily stand up meetings are a
little...awkward.

